# vasodilator study



## dani5042 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning,

Other than the right heart cath (93501, 93545 & 93556-26) is there another code that the physician can bill for the vasodilator study?  Mabe the professional component for something? I can't find anything.

thanks
Danielle B., CPC


----------

